# How to learn



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

They don't offer shop classes at my school us there a well organized website that can teach me everything


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

EVERYTHING? Tall order. Before there was the web, there was the library. Check it out! (ha ha, pun intended) If they don't have a book you see on the 'net, ask the reference librarian if they can get it for you using "interlibrary loan".

You could also check with a senior citizen center or large retirement community near you. Some of them have a communal shop area shared by the residents. Maybe you could propose some sort of volunteer labor in exchange for spending time in the shop. If you could get the needed permission, I'm guessing there's a lonely someone who works in the shop, and they'd get more out of teaching you than you'd learn as their apprentice. If it works it could be an awesome match.


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 18, 2011)

******* chan said:


> They don't offer shop classes at my school us there a well organized website that can teach me everything


Tons. do searches for the technique you want to learn. As the other poster said, use the library.

Also, there are probably some woodworkers near you, see if you can do some apprenticing. I think you said you are 13 or 14, so you can't work yet, but there's gotta be some one around you that would teach you stuff in return for sweeping up the dust, etc.

Lots of resources, you don't have a woodcraft closer than an hour away, but find the closest local store that offers hardwoods and go there and talk to people.

If you want it bad enough, you'll find a way to get it.

John


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nothing really beats hands on mentoring by an experienced person. You could watch the videos, and there are a lot of free ones. 












 









.


----------



## Scalloway (Feb 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Nothing really beats hands on mentoring by an experienced person. You could watch the videos, and there are a lot of free ones.


 
Yea theres a ton of free videos on youtube and google that will help you build practically anything. If you are looking for professional help check out Geoff Morris's Do it yourself Handman Guide. I've just finished remodeling my master bathroom after reading. Now I'm looking forward to building a wooden patio after some more reading and planning.


----------

